# New Holland 1431discbine ??



## dwarner (Aug 28, 2012)

Looking at New Holland 1431 MOCOs, 10-15 year old versions in my price range. Most seem to have the drawbar hitch, is the 2 point hitch superior? Seems like most of my research favors the 2 point version. Can the hitch be changed from drawbar to 2 point? I have a 616 discmower so I am familiar with the cutterbar. IS there anything else that I should know or look for in a used 1431?


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Changed your thread title, have a crosslinking problem with threads that end in a numeral.

Do you mean a straight hitch, or a drawbar mounted swivel hitch? If you mean the straight drawbar hitch without a swivel, run the other way. I have the drawbar mounted swivel hitch and much prefer it over messing around with lift arms. As a matter of fact, any tractor I use for hay gets the lift arms taken off. Less chances of bending a PTO shaft and banging your knees or shins on the lift arms.


----------



## Hayking (Jan 17, 2010)

We use to run a 1431 it had the 2 point hitch! It seemed to work great I believe it helps when you get to the end of the field and want to turn around and come back vs the tounge model. You can put a hitch on the front if you need to pull it with the truck for some reason! It's simple just 2 big bolts go through it abd hold it up when you get ot bolted then swing your 2 point around hook your chains to hold it!


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I think New holland makes a truck hitch for their discbines.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

The used Kuhn disc mower my wife picked up recently has a 2 pt hitch and they've had to move it twice since getting it home. We're really surprised at how easy it is to hook up. If all hitch mounted equipment was that easy hook up there would less fussing going on around here ;-) Most everything here is pull-type but what few are 3 pt always seem like a pain.

http://www.haytalk.c...er-pics-inside/


----------



## dwarner (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks for the thread help, I thought something was weird. So is the drawbar swivel an addition to the drawbar hitch or is it a completely separate hitch? Is that the piece the bolts to the tractor? I know my 616 is a real pain to get hooked up right but a larger mower seems like it would be easier with the 2 point. All of the Deere mowers seem to be a 2 point also. Can the 2 point be used with a quick-hitch? If not that might be a deal breaker for me.


----------



## hayman1086 (Sep 16, 2012)

I have run 2 1431 discbines for the last 12 years with the drawbar hitch. The biggest problem is that the slip sleeves wear the splines on the pto shaft and causes some vibration. The pto shaft has a cv on each end and is very costly to replace. Last year i upgraded one 1431 to a new h7450 with the 2 pt swivel hitch. It is very easy to hook up and can be used with a quick hitch. The swivel hitch has a completly different tongue and cannot be added to the drawbar hitch. I would prefer the 2pt swivel but would not turn down a good 1431 drawbar hitch, just be prepared to replace the slip sleeve regularly. I have run many different disc mower conditioners and the 1431 is the best machine i have ever used. I have covered many acres doing custom work with very little problems.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

The drawbar swivel is the same as a 2 point swivel except you use an adapter that bolts to the drawbar then the mower attaches to the adapter. I then bolt the drawbar solid to the support to take all sideways movement out of the hitch. A neighbor has the standard hitch on his 1431 and has broken several drawbar supports on his tractor from the side to side movement.


----------



## steve in IN (Sep 30, 2009)

Check for the pins that lift the cutterbar. These require regular greasing and still wear out. If not sure when they were replaced I would suggest you replace them. Dealers can do it for about $1500. Seems like alot but cheaper than having the cutterbar drop off the drive shafts. Trust me I know. I would also update cutterbar to the Mow/Max. This can save alot of expense if you hit a rock or something. Other than that i loved both of mine. Bought a new 7450 2 years ago. This machine has really been updated.


----------



## covenanthay (Oct 2, 2009)

I have ran a 1431 with a straight hitch for 8 years with no issues so I wouldn't be afraid of it.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

covenanthay said:


> I have ran a 1431 with a straight hitch for 8 years with no issues so I wouldn't be afraid of it.


It's not they have issues if you don't mind a much wider turning radius. The swivel hitch models can turn on less than a dime.


----------



## dwarner (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks guys, I am going to look at a drawbar-swivel version this week, looking at NH parts it looks like the drawbar swivel could be dropped off and put a 2 point swivel on the same place-same part number they attach to anyway. Have had several calls on the old JD 920 so hopefully that will find a new home soon.


----------



## discbinedr (Mar 4, 2013)

You'll pay a little more for a swivel hitch but it'll be cheaper in the long term because of less driveline maintenance. Also check for cutterbar sag . If its really bad it should be completely split and put back together. Plusyou'll have worn shafts, etc.l


----------



## dwarner (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks to all for the input, watched a drawbar NH sell for 17k at farm sale. Week later I stumbled upon a 956 JD with rubber rolls for a price I could not pass up on. I hope it holds up, for the money it seems like there should have been something terribly wrong with it. Can't wait to try it out.


----------

